# Importing Zymol Vintage



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

With the pound being so strong against the US dollar plus the fact that Zymol products are the same price as the UK but in US dollars. I have started to consider importing some Zymol Vintage. What are the pitfalls of this and has anyone managed this, i.e. refills and whether Zymol will allow this grey import.

Personally I would prefer to support my registered UK suppliers but the mark-up price that they have to sell here in the UK is so unfair.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

You might be able to do it mate but if Zymol Europe or USA get wind of it they'll be all over the USA dealer like a rash I suspect. Shame as the $2.01 = £1.00 situation makes it very tempting indeed.

I wouldn't make a big song & dance about it if you do manage to sort it however


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Still cheaper to fly out there and buy some Vintage and bring it back in your luggage.

I could see that Zymol Europe won't like it, but there again in todays world there is nothing forcing anyone to buy anything locally especially where it can be found cheaper elsewhere, bit like how many used to buy cars in Europe rather than here as we were being ripped off so much due to the UK tax laws etc.

Go for it, and remember if you need refills you have to send it back to the USA anyway.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

what Andy Said  :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I would expect that the only policy in place to try and prevent this would be one of not allowing a Zymol authorised seller to sell outside of a given territory.

Assuming this policy is in place and the seller decides to circumvent this policy then that is up to them. I can't see anything wrong with you as a buyer, choosing to buy from the US.


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

This is a Good Read, was thinking of doing this myself....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The only problems i can forsee are;

a) If you are buying for the free refils you may be taking a risk. I don't know if that's true but it should be considered or aleast asked about. Who would you ask Zymol USA or Zymol Europe both may frown on your idea.

b) If you pay $1852 for it and have it delivered you will have to do one of two things

1) have the parcel marked $50 dollars of less as a present and not have the wax insured so you run the risk of loosing $1852

2) Insure the delivery at true value pay the cost of delivery and the VAT on the item comming into the country (including the cost of postage) so $1852 plus delivery of say at least $200 which will be VAT of about £180 plus the UK parcel companies handleing charges of about £10 so the total thing will cost about £1220 and even then option a) is still valid and your total saving will have been 1/3 for 22 OZ of product.

c) if you do collect it you will have to bring it back through customs and the container would be too heavy for hand luggage (and it might be funny trying to explain on the scanner machine) or if it goes through the hold they would pick it up on the scanning and may nab you as you collect it. 

Just my thoughts, i have nothing personally against people trying it but your gamble could be more than i would be prepared to risk.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

i think its a good idea:thumb: just think of it this ways if some one used to live in the states and had a pot for there car then the moved to england, whats the diferance, you gona bring it with you and you are still entiteled to your refills, there again if i was to do it i would keep my mouth shut :thumb: 

Oh and im off to US in two weeks, now wheres my empty suit case:lol:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I was going to ask the same thing. My brother lives in chicago. Hmmm


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

I agree about not making a song a dance about it, I know how protective Zymol are about their products so if anyone is uncomfortable about posting on a public forum please fel free to PM me  .

Also a UK member of the S2000 recently got in touch with me about where he could get his tub refilled at. He found out eventually that he would have to ship it back to the US to get it refilled.

Does anyone know if these can be refilled in the UK and how heavy these buggers are seeing as there’s 22 Floz in a big lump of Perspex?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

They have to be done in the states, condition of the refil you have to pay for shipping both ways and as for weight i would guess at around 1 to 2 KG (I will confirm this later)


----------



## chutney (Feb 21, 2007)

IMHO there is no problem. If you go to www.zymol.com you can see at the checkout that they ship to the UK (worldwide in fact).
Strange : if you go to zymol.eu it's the swizol (swissvax) website.
By the way has anybody experience with the zwisol saab wax. Would it be better dan CG 50/50 or CG Pete's 53?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

chutney said:


> IMHO there is no problem. If you go to www.zymol.com you can see at the checkout that they ship to the UK (worldwide in fact).
> Strange : if you go to zymol.eu it's the swizol (swissvax) website.
> By the way has anybody experience with the zwisol saab wax. Would it be better dan CG 50/50 or CG Pete's 53?


But you have to be registered as a licensed buyer!!!


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Sure it has to be sent to The States to be refilled anyway..........


----------



## chutney (Feb 21, 2007)

Oops didn't see that. Sorry.:wall:


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

i was e-mailing a Zymol USA dealer about buying a tub of Destiny and he said had no problem selling the wax to me and that he would mark the package down at any value i wanted, PM me if you want details


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Realistically if you follow all the import/customs/tax procedures to the letter, unless you're purchasing the cheapest Zymol waxes it will work out much cheaper than buying them over here.

Without getting into the old "why we're known as Treasure Island" argument, if you and I can import a single item for less than it costs to buy over here then I'm pretty sure there aren't many legitimate reasons for the state of official UK pricing on these products.

I would confirm with Zymol what their refill policy is, but there is no reason for them not to want you to buy from the US other than protecting their margins here.

Of course if they "do a Zaino" and forbid their resellers from selling outside of their territories you're SOL


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I knew my Nan living in the US had its uses


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Epoch said:


> They have to be done in the states, condition of the refil you have to pay for shipping both ways and as for weight i would guess at around 1 to 2 KG (I will confirm this later)


Weight: 13 lbs


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Weight: 13 lbs


http://216.244.99.230/item.asp?PID=54&cID=8


----------



## beedie (Mar 15, 2006)

Exotica said:


> http://216.244.99.230/item.asp?PID=54&cID=8


and from that if you buy 20 you save another $500.
GB anyone?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

:d :d


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

beedie said:


> and from that if you buy 20 you save another $500.
> GB anyone?


It's Wholesale Beedie, you need to be licensed


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> I was going to ask the same thing. My brother lives in chicago. Hmmm


Get him to buy one a send it over 4oz at a time in a Zymol Sampler pot or something.

then he can get the free refills for life for you.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Weight: 13 lbs


The Zymol site has a rubber O ring at 2 Ibs though

Mine has about 2.5 ounzes out of it and weights 4.5 Kilo's (or 9Lb something) so it's quite heavy.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I still have two pots of swissol wax and one concours, all nearly full. I would have to get rid of these first but my bro might get a call in a few months time.


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay, had a response from an Auto company in the US, they say no problem $72 for shipping to the UK. With VAT & Customs on top that could be quite a saving!!!

Most US companies don’t have a problem with shipping to the UK so why can’t our UK dealers match this? I’d be more than happy to pay £1k for this in the UK and give the locals my custom.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

TangoMan said:


> Okay, had a response from an Auto company in the US, they say no problem $72 for shipping to the UK. With VAT & Customs on top that could be quite a saving!!!
> 
> Most US companies don't have a problem with shipping to the UK so why can't our UK dealers match this? I'd be more than happy to pay £1k for this in the UK and give the locals my custom.


Best thing to do is ask them


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

If you mean the local's I did 

Anyway, hopefully I will have a tub of posh polish soon.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone ever considered selling samples or going shares on a tub ?


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

One tub will cost you £72 for shipping both ways back to the US. Its a 16oz tub so thats not a great option.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

TangoMan said:


> One tub will cost you £72 for shipping both ways back to the US. Its a 16oz tub so thats not a great option.


Vintage is 22oz iirc.

I can see the benefits of ordering it in the US (And having a brother that lives in Idaho, cant say I havent been tempted).

Best way to save on the postage though is to get it sent to an APO address over here.


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh, thought it was 16oz!! Watsan APO?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

TangoMan said:


> Oh, thought it was 16oz!! Watsan APO?


Dont know what it means, but it's basically getting it shipped to a US Air force/army base over here.

Basically as the Base is classed as US soil they pay US shipping costs (maybe a dollar more than standard), where we pay international shipping costs.

And I'm sure you could arrange to have it sent via Apache Gunship to save on the insurance :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay some further info on my adventure, after placing an order with a company, they updated me with the following information;

04/19/2007	Processing	Hi!

Thank you for your order of the Zymol Vintage! 

Please understand that for your market, Zymol Vintage purchased outside the UK is *NOT* eligible for the free refill policy. If you are a professional detailer this isn't really an issue, since the policy is only for private owners. You are basically getting Vintage for close to half price.

If the refill policy is a concern, we will cheerfully refund your payment.

Thanks and best regards,


So it’s off to another supplier to see what they can do. I can’t understand why this policy though, without getting into an argument about Zymol and their policies it does seem a little unfair. Please don’t respond by flaming Zymol I am not interested in that kind of debate, I am just interested in getting this product at a more affordable price.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Sounds like you need an American friend you can trust


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Yup, I do have a few as I work for a rather large American company.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

TangoMan said:


> Yup, I do have a few as I work for a rather large American company.


Might be worth being nice to them.

My Brother lives in the States and my Mum is moving out there in October, I wonder how the refils would be affected if she got me a tub for my birthday/christmas?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Dont know what it means


*A*rmy *P*ost *O*ffice, any U.S service man/woman serving overseas is given a special U.S zip code that relates to thier overseas position, senders pay regular U.S rates and the parcel goes to a hub in the states then the military dispatch it to all the overseas peeps

its well worth finiding a friendly american :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

btw alot of peeps holiday there anywhere...couldnt you buy it in the u.s on hols and get refill whenevr you return? prob get a forum member to take it out for a drink?

anyone know how long the turn around is for a refill?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> btw alot of peeps holiday there anywhere...couldnt you buy it in the u.s on hols and get refill whenevr you return? prob get a forum member to take it out for a drink?
> 
> anyone know how long the turn around is for a refill?


Initial order is up to 6 weeks and refils are up to 4 months!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Initial order is up to 6 weeks and refils are up to 4 months!


christ


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Initial order is up to 6 weeks and refils are up to 4 months!


If you want to decant and keep 4 months supply of your Vintage at my place mate, just to make sure, then you are welcome to. You don't want to be running out whilst the tubs away for refill now do you.

Mmm' about half the tub should suffice:lol:


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting reading this.......... Has anyone priced it in the UK, and seen if they can get it any cheaper from a UK supplier.....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> If you want to decant and keep 4 months supply of your Vintage at my place mate, just to make sure, then you are welcome to. You don't want to be running out whilst the tubs away for refill now do you.
> 
> Mmm' about half the tub should suffice:lol:


Owing to the size and weight of the pot i have actually decanted some into and old 2oz Detail wax pot i had. Much easier for working around the car with!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Owing to the size and weight of the pot i have actually decanted some into and old 2oz Detail wax pot i had. Much easier for working around the car with!!


same here, i carry my Vintage in an old carbon container, saves us having to worry about the big acrylic case


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Amos said:


> Interesting reading this.......... Has anyone priced it in the UK, and seen if they can get it any cheaper from a UK supplier.....


I believe Zymol fix the pricing mate, so all retailers have to sell at the same price. Could be wrong, but thats my understanding of it, and all sellers (bar a recent deal that certainly wasn't on Vintage) that I have seen are the same price.


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Yup, fixed price policy. Bit like Sony and the UK PS3


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

TangoMan said:


> So it's off to another supplier to see what they can do. I can't understand why this policy though, without getting into an argument about Zymol and their policies it does seem a little unfair. Please don't respond by flaming Zymol I am not interested in that kind of debate, I am just interested in getting this product at a more affordable price.


I believe Zymol UK post on this forum (nice Ferrari) so maybe PM them and ask, it would be interesting to know the reason.


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

I have been contacted by Zymol Europe who was interested in who the dealer was. Not long after that the order was cancelled. Coincidence I guess.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

what a load of agro IMO sending it back to us for re fills waiting 4 months etc why bother? i would personaly want a bit better customer service if i where spendin ££££ on a pot of wax as at the end of the day thats what it is, 

So have i got this right if you speend £7118 on a pot of royal, for you FREE refill you have to pay to send it both ways and wait 4 months to get it back 
:thumb: good one, i must admit i much rather the swissol co as to customer service and politeness


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

TangoMan said:


> I have been contacted by Zymol Europe who was interested in who the dealer was. Not long after that the order was cancelled. Coincidence I guess.


Nice to see the free market is alive and well.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

james b said:


> So have i got this right if you speend £7118 on a pot of royal, for you FREE refill you have to pay to send it both ways and wait 4 months to get it back


Slightly cheaper than having to fork out another £7k plus.....


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

I know own a pot of Vintage 

It's a big muma so I will definately have to decant. What I am not impressed with is the hinge for the lid.... Sticky back plastic!!!

Next step is to HD cleanse and wax my car.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

TangoMan said:


> I know own a pot of Vintage
> 
> It's a big muma so I will definately have to decant. What I am not impressed with is the hinge for the lid.... Sticky back plastic!!!
> 
> Next step is to HD cleanse and wax my car.


spill the beans then  where from etc etc :thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> spill the beans then  where from etc etc :thumb:


If it were me I wouldn't.

Trust me that little avenue will be closed off pretty quickly if too many people go down it.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

My vintage has the sticky back plastic seal. Its the same on the Royale too! 

Johnny


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Out of interest what does Zymol policy say along the lines of 'fair usage' when it comes to refills? How quickly would they expect you to go through a 22oz tub of Vintage?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I wonder how many extra pots of Zymol would be purchased from members here, equating to £,000's if it were priced the same as the good ol' US of A. Also the advantage of spreading the Zymol name to the uninitiated in GB should not be overlooked. I think Zymol should rethink their strategy before a better and cheaper product steals away their prospective market. Be it on their own head. 


"Zymol, your slowly burning your boats with the Great British public"


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

spitfire said:


> "Zymol, your slowly burning your boats with the Great British public"


Couldn't agree more - and I've said as much to Johnny. Despite being a Zymol fan some of their apparent business ethics leave me completely cold. I doubt they're too concerned about us at DW (they should be!!) as they'll no doubt continue to sell lots of Zymol whatever.

Come on guys - don't bite the hand!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, so after spending some serious £££, you still have to pay the shipping on the refills ......

& I bet when it comes back you'd get stung with Vat & duty as it has a commercial value again & isnt just an empty pot, I doubt they'd mark the value down too.

I'll wait until my Gallardo arrives & then buy some


----------



## ignision (Jun 7, 2006)

I was having a look around this weekend at some of the Uk Suppliers and it looks like cleanandshiny prices more competitve now


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah we have a couple of issues with pricing! It seems to have gone down... Techies are looking into it but in the meantime if someone orders WE WILL stick by the reduced price. 

Thanks for pointing it out though.

Johnny


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

AndyC said:


> Couldn't agree more - and I've said as much to Johnny. Despite being a Zymol fan some of their apparent business ethics leave me completely cold.


I did try to tell everyone this ages ago...


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

It’s a very exclusive product, bring the price down and you reduce the desire. I was showing the tub off to a friend of mine who collects cars, HE HAD A HARD ON!!! If it only cost £200 he would not be bothered.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I have been quoted £80 to copy the tub!!!!

Could fill it with hair gel for a cool bathroom accessory etc


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

TangoMan said:


> It's a very exclusive product, bring the price down and you reduce the desire. I was showing the tub off to a friend of mine who collects cars, HE HAD A HARD ON!!! If it only cost £200 he would not be bothered.


Yeh! But he might *buy* it at £200. And surely that's the main object.


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Yeh! But he might *buy* it at £200. And surely that's the main object.


My impression is that Zymol don't want to make all their cash from retail products. The exclusivity offered to customers who contract Zymol licensed detailers to polish their vehicles (eg. Paul Dalton washing your car for the price of another smaller one) is a big factor, too. The money they make from selling licences is important, and they need to protect their brand.

Zymol have some of the best products available, if not the best, and for this they charge a premium. There are no cheap Ferraris - same principle.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

But ferrari's don't suddenly become half the price if you import one from america.
And Ferrari won't stop you if you try.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

r44flyer said:


> My impression is that Zymol don't want to make all their cash from retail products. The exclusivity offered to customers who contract Zymol licensed detailers to polish their vehicles (eg. Paul Dalton washing your car for the price of another smaller one) is a big factor, too. The money they make from selling licences is important, and they need to protect their brand.
> 
> Zymol have some of the best products available, if not the best, and for this they charge a premium. There are no cheap Ferraris - same principle.


I won't be buying a Ferrari either then.  The main point is though that if I buy a Ferrari in GB or USA it should be the same price. If I get fleeced for a Ferrari in GB then I can go else where for it and Ferrari wont try to stop me.


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Too many hands taking a slice of the pie as it travels over hear I'm afraid.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Only way to put a stop to it is for everyone to vote with their wallets.

I wonder what Chuck Bennett thinks of it.

Knowing how well some people on here like to complain, I'm surprised they've not emailed them (btw it takes a couple of weeks to get an email reply from the Diane Zymol lady in the US)


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

At the end of the day we are ripped off for everything in Britain and all this ****** about more costly distribution, work rates, etc is just sh!t. If you can get it for half the price then good luck to you in my opinion.


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Absolutely. I would never hesitate to import something from the States if it was significantly cheaper than here in the UK. Everything in the UK is a rip off in comparison, and that includes Zymol products. It will always be that way, so it's just tough sh*t for the UK consumer.

However, at the end of the day I respect the fact that Zymol can do whatever the hell they like with regards to their pricing and brand protection. No one here can demand they reduce their prices just because they are ridiculously steep or because it's cheaper to buy the stuff in the US.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

interesting discussion.. but glad you got your vintage tango man. Ive been using some all day today... great product.. shame about the company!

interested in the quote from the american reseller... if your a pro detailer the free refills dont apply. Thats contrary to what other zymol reselles have told me.

Have you found out any more about actualy postage costs for refills.. and is it really 4 months turn around!!! Rubbish customer service.. its a shame some of their waxes are pretty good otherwise i think zymol would go bust pretty quick!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

What is the rate of import duty on these waxes (US > UK)?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

hahaha, I just got my Royale filled up, sent over to the states and back in under two weeks!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

thats a more realistic time scale.

can we ask hom much the round trip shipping cost?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

£300 in all

The Vintage is next...


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I am sorry but I am stuck at the £7k part for a refillable tub of wax

Even if I won the lottery and had Loads of money then you would not find me spending £7k on a tub of wax but then if I won the lottery I guess I would not be the one out there polishing the car !

If I had 3 identical cars and polished them with 3 different waxes I bet half of you would not be able to tell the difference between the £20.00 wax and the £7k wax IMO and furk me who in their right mind pays £5k for a car wash 

Madness Utter Madness !!!!


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Yup, maybe it is, I can understand it for a Zymol registered detailer, for an enthusiast well, if you had a £400k car then it is a pretty good investment.

For me personally I am an enthusiast, I bought the polish for my own personal use. I could not afford £1800 for this in the UK so this was a viable alternative for a polish I will have for life. If I moved towards becoming a professional detailer then I would seriousely consider becoming Zymol registered. It is a fantastic product that gets a great deal of backing and advertising. Ask any hi end car owner if they know Zymol and the answer will be yes.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice one TM, you got there in the end:thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Miracle said:


> hahaha, I just got my Royale filled up, sent over to the states and back in under two weeks!


Paul, as your probably the biggest user of Royale in the UK, can I ask how long a refill of Royale lasts you?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Car Key said:


> What is the rate of import duty on these waxes (US > UK)?


 Anyone know?


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Same as anything else, think its around 3.5% plus 17.5% VAT. You also want to consider when shipping where it gets stored, freezing conditions (airplane cargo hold) could potentially damage the wax. Take a weekend trip to NYC and courier it yourself.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

TangoMan said:


> Same as anything else, think its around 3.5% plus 17.5% VAT.


It varies, depending on type of goods. eg: 75% on tobacco, to items with no import duty, such as mobile phones. 3.5% is okay. VAT can also vary, not always 17.5%, again, depending on type of goods.



TangoMan said:


> You also want to consider when shipping where it gets stored, freezing conditions (airplane cargo hold) could potentially damage the wax. Take a weekend trip to NYC and courier it yourself.


Good point.

Btw, I wasn't paying attention: as a private individual, do you not qualify for the free refill offer then?


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

For personal use, being based in the US I qualify for free refills. In the UK I am not as this is not a UK registered product.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

TangoMan said:


> For personal use, being based in the US I qualify for free refills. In the UK I am not as this is not a UK registered product.


[best Terry Wogan voice] You've got to laugh [/best Terry Wogan voice]


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

TangoMan said:


> You also want to consider when shipping where it gets stored, freezing conditions (airplane cargo hold) could potentially damage the wax. Take a weekend trip to NYC and courier it yourself.


Interesting, we fly the stock over and never had a problem.

JJB


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Thats why I used the get out clause 'potentially'. A reseller on this forum, can't remember his name commented on this in the justification of overal cost in the UK.

I'll go and find the thread shall I?


----------

